# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Συνδεσμολογια γεννητριας σε ηλεκτρολογικο πινακα κατοικιας

## leo

Γεια σας ειμαι νεος στο χωρο της ηλεκτρολογιας για την ακριβια σε λιγο αποφοιτω απο τει ηλεκτρολογιας και με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα αυτο ισως και για την πτυχιακη μου!Αυτο που θελω εγω ειναι μια γεννητρια (μικρης ισχυος το πολυ 7ιππων) με μιζα και ενσωματομενη μπαταρια να εκκινει αυτοματα μονο μετα απο διακοπη ρευματος και να σταματα κατα την επανοδο του δικτιου.Ωστοσο θα μου ηταν πολυ χρησιμο εαν η γεννητρια δεν εκκινησει με την πρωτη φορα να υπαρχει δυνατοτητα αυτοματα να προσπαθησει δυτερη η και τριτη φορα (χρονικο). θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα εαν καποις εχει καποιο σχεδιο για αυτο που ζηταω!

----------


## GEWKWN

καταρχην το μυνημα το εστειλες τρεις φορες  :Laughing:  
Παντως φιλε μου αυτο που ζητας ειναι καλη
περιπτωση να το κοιταξεις σε μια βιομηχανια
που σιγουρα θα εχουν τετοιο συστημα.
Βασικα εγω δουλευω σε μια 
και το συστημα απο οτι εχω καταλαβει 
ειναι καπως ετσι 
Στο συστημα υπαρχουν τα εξις
1)μπαταριες αυτοκινιτου
2)δεξαμενη καυσιμου(πετρελαιου).
3) μια μηχανη πετρελαιου με μια ηλεκτροβανα στην παροχη του καυσιμου 
4) και ενα πανελ  που εχει μεσα ρελε για διαφορες
λειτουργειες και το συστημα φορτισης των μπαταριων.

Το συστημα τωρα δουλευει ως εξις:
σε κανονικη λειτουργεια(παροχη 220)
1)η ηλεκτροβανα ειναι κλειστη
2) το ρελε που ενεργοποιει την μιζα ειναι εκτος
οταν τωρα "πεσει" η παροχη των 220
αλαζει ενα ρελε και δινει εντολη στην μιζα και στην ηλεκτροβανα 
να δουλεψει και να ανοιξει αντοιστιχα
Οταν θα "παρει η μηχανη" η ταση απο το δυναμο της
μηχανης θα δωσει εντολη στην μιζα να τραβαχτει πισω
και παραληλλα θα ξεκινησει ενα "προγραμμα" συντηρησης
με ρελε που θα παψει να ησχυει οταν ερθει
πισω η παροχη 220 δηλαδη κανονικη λειτουργεια
Θα κλεισει η ηλεκτροβανα και αυτοματος
θα σταματησει και η γενητρεια.
Δυστηχως σχεδιο δεν μπορω να σου δωσω γιατι 
περα οτι ειναι περιπλοκο (περιεχει διακοπτες και 
ρυθμισεις πολλες που εχουν να κανουν με το
contol room  του εργοστασιου), δεν μπωρω να το παρω.
Παντως Αυτη την αρχη λειτουργειας εχει.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα
Φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## leo

ευχαριστω γιωργο και συγνωμη που εστειλα 3 φορες το μυνημα!
την λειτουργια που μου περιγραφεις την γνμωριζω και εγω ομκως αυτο που θελω ειναι το σχεδιο για να το υλοποιησω.Ωστοσο επειδη δεν προκειτε για γεννητρια μεγαλης ισχυος δεν υπαρχει ηλεκτροβανα καυσιμου αφου το ντεποζιτο ειναι επανω στην γεννητρια!παντως ευχαριστω ακι παλι.
το σχεδιο απο οσο γνωριζω εχει μερικα ρελε και ενα χρονικο.ενα ρελε δινει την εντολη στη μιζα νασ εκκινησει μολις διαπιστωσει διακοπη δικτιου ενα ρελε αλλαζει την τροφοδοσια απο το  δικτιο με την τροφοδοσια απο τη γεννητρια και ενα χρονικο οπου δινει την δευτερη η τριτη προσπαθεια στην μιζα εαν δεν εκκινησει η γεννητρια.Ωστοσο επειδη ισως το ρευμα ειναι μεγαλο να χρειαστουν ρελε ισχυος.κατα την επανοδο του δικτιου και επειδη το ρελε ''ξανακολλαει'' η τροφοδοσια επανερχεται απο το δικτιο και εκει ενα τελευταιο ρελε κοβει την γεννητρια.Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για καποιον που γνωριζει απο ρελε, αν υπαρχει καποιος που μπορει να με βοηθησει θα τον παρακαλουσα να αφιερωσει λιγο χρονο!ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## DT200

Δεν θα σου δώσω περισσότερα στοιχεία και επεξηγήσεις  , απλά για να ψαχτείς για την πτυχιακή σου    :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

Ουπς δεν το είδα και απάντησα και στο άλλο θέμα, Τα μέταφέρω εδώ και το άλλο διαγράφεται...  :Smile: 

Εφόσον αποφοιτείς απο ΤΕΙ Ηλεκτρολογίας θα πρέπει να ξέρεις πως να βάλεις ένα ρελέ έτσι ώστε να διεγείρεται απο το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ και να ενώνει το ρεύμα του σπιτιού με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ και όταν το ρεύμα απο την ΔΕΗ κοπεί να ξεοπλίζει και να συνδέσει το ρεύμα του σπιτιού με την γεννήτρια.
Για να πάρει μπροστά η γεννήτρια θα βάλεις άλλο ένα ρελέ στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ που θα κλείνει μια επαφή όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα και δίνει εντολή να πάρει μπροστά η γεννήτρια. Τώρα πώς θα το κάνεις να πατάει η μίζα και να σταματάει όταν πάρει μπροστά εξαρτάται απο την γεννήτρια και τι επιλογές σου δίνει.

Υπόψην το παραπάνω σύστημα δεν έχει καμια προστασία απο την πτώση τάσης που θα δημιουργηθεί στην αλλαγή απο ΔΕΗ σε γεννήτρια. Αν έχεις ευαίσθητα φορτία πρέπει να το προσέξεις αυτό. Πχ να παίρνει η γεννήτρια μπροστά αν κοπεί το ρεύμα για πάνω απο 30" και να σβήνει αν το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ έχει έρθει και έχει σταθεροποιηθεί για πχ 5' Επίσης καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να μην τροδοτούνται κουζίνα-θερμοσίφωνας όταν δουλεύει η γεννήτρια, αυτά θα πρέπει να τα συνδέσεις πριν το ρελέ που αλλάζει απο γεννήτρια σε ΔΕΗ.

----------


## sv9cvk

Συμφωνω με τα παραπανω που εγραψε ο gsmaster αλλα θελω να τονισω οτι πρεπει οταν πεσει η ταση απο την ΔΕΗ και μετα απο καποια δευτερα (και φυσικα αφου θα εχει ξεοπλισει το ρελε της ΔΕΗ) να οπλισει το ρελε της μιζας και να μεινει οπλισμενο για τοσο χρονο οσο κανει συνηθως να παρει μπρος η γεννητρια 
η οποια αν παρει μπρος πριν απο αυτον τον χρονο (μεσω ενος ρελε που θα οπλιζει απο την ταση της γεννητριας) να βγαζει εκτος το ρελε της μιζας.
Αν δεν παρει μπρος τοτε χρειαζεται καποιος αυτοματισμος για να κανει μετα απο λιγο την προσπαθεια απο την αρχη αλλα οχι πανω απο 2 εως 3 φορες γιατι αυτο σημαινει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα!!
ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ολα αυτα χωρις η γεννητρια να ειναι υπο φορτιο!!!
Αφου μπει μπρος τοτε μετα απο μερικα δευτερα παλι (αν μπηκε μπρος το ελεγχομε απο την ταση της μεσω ενος πχ επιτηρητη τασης ) τοτε οπλιζει το ρελε της γεννητριας στο φορτιο το οποιο ειναι ΜΑΝΔΑΛΩΜΕΝΟ και μηχανικα αλλα και ηλεκτρικα απο το ρελε της ΔΕΗ.
Οταν παλι ερθει η ταση της ΔΕΗ   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:  τοτε μετα απο λιγο ξεοπλιζει το ρελε της γεννητριας και οπλιζει το ρελε του δικτυου της ΔΕΗ.
Χοντρικα με αυτην περιπου την λογικη φτιαχνω εγω τους πινακες για γεννητριες (ισως λογω της ωρας και της κουρασης να μου ξεφευγει κατι αλλα αυτα ειναι τα βασικα) παραπερα πρεπει να ψαχτεις οπως λεει και ο φιλος ο DT200 
Για να ξεφυγεις απο πολυπλοκους αυτοματισμους μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο PLC η πιο ευκολα ενα LOGO της SIEMENS (Το παρατραβηξα Ε????  :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Idea:  )

Φιλικα Χρηστος

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Συμφωνω με τα παραπανω που εγραψε ο gsmaster αλλα θελω να τονισω οτι πρεπει οταν πεσει η ταση απο την ΔΕΗ και μετα απο καποια δευτερα (και φυσικα αφου θα εχει ξεοπλισει το ρελε της ΔΕΗ) να οπλισει το ρελε της μιζας και να μεινει οπλισμενο για τοσο χρονο οσο κανει συνηθως να παρει μπρος η γεννητρια 
> η οποια αν παρει μπρος πριν απο αυτον τον χρονο (μεσω ενος ρελε που θα οπλιζει απο την ταση της γεννητριας) να βγαζει εκτος το ρελε της μιζας.
> Αν δεν παρει μπρος τοτε χρειαζεται καποιος αυτοματισμος για να κανει μετα απο λιγο την προσπαθεια απο την αρχη αλλα οχι πανω απο 2 εως 3 φορες γιατι αυτο σημαινει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα!!
> ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ολα αυτα χωρις η γεννητρια να ειναι υπο φορτιο!!!
> Αφου μπει μπρος τοτε μετα απο μερικα δευτερα παλι (αν μπηκε μπρος το ελεγχομε απο την ταση της μεσω ενος πχ επιτηρητη τασης ) τοτε οπλιζει το ρελε της γεννητριας στο φορτιο το οποιο ειναι ΜΑΝΔΑΛΩΜΕΝΟ και μηχανικα αλλα και ηλεκτρικα απο το ρελε της ΔΕΗ.
> Οταν παλι ερθει η ταση της ΔΕΗ     τοτε μετα απο λιγο ξεοπλιζει το ρελε της γεννητριας και οπλιζει το ρελε του δικτυου της ΔΕΗ.
> Χοντρικα με αυτην περιπου την λογικη φτιαχνω εγω τους πινακες για γεννητριες (ισως λογω της ωρας και της κουρασης να μου ξεφευγει κατι αλλα αυτα ειναι τα βασικα) παραπερα πρεπει να ψαχτεις οπως λεει και ο φιλος ο DT200 
> Για να ξεφυγεις απο πολυπλοκους αυτοματισμους μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο PLC η πιο ευκολα ενα LOGO της SIEMENS (Το παρατραβηξα Ε????    )
> 
> Φιλικα Χρηστος



Νομίζω πως δεν το παρατράβηξες καθόλου. Θέλει ψάξιμο και μάλιστα το βλέπω να γίνεται "εύκολα" με PLC ή έξυπνο ρελέ (LOGO κτλ), διότι υπάρχουν πολλές παράμετροι που πρέπει να οριστούν.

----------


## sv9cvk

ΠΕΤΡΟ ναι συμφωνω εγω  χρησιμοποιω το LOGO και σιγουρα ειναι πολυ απλουστερο απο τον <<παραδοσιακο>> τροπο!!!

----------


## DT200

> Δεν θα σου δώσω περισσότερα στοιχεία και επεξηγήσεις  , απλά για να ψαχτείς για την πτυχιακή σου




 Θα δώσω μία μικρή βοήθεια για το σχεδιάκι που έχω προτείνει .
Με μία πρώτη ματιά στον πυκνωτή που υπάρχει , όλοι θα λέγαμε ότι είναι για το τροφοδοτικό που σχηματίζεται , 
αλλά τα φαινόμενα απατούν διότι μετά τον πυκνωτή υπάρχει μία δίοδος η οποία απαγορεύει την φόρτιση του με ρεύμα 
από την μπαταρία , αυτό σημαίνει ότι , όταν διακοπή το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ ο πυκνωτής διατηρεί το πηνίο του ρελέ κλειστό 
για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα  (ανάλογα τον πυκνωτή) με αποτέλεσμα να μην εκκινήσει η γεννήτρια σε μία διακοπή 1-2 δευτερολέπτων .

----------


## leo

παιδια ολα οσα λετε ειναι πολυ σωστα με τη μονη διαφορα οτι ολη η ουσια ειναι στο να κανει δυτερη η και τριτη προσπαθεια απο την μιζα εαω δεν εκκινησει.αυτον τον αυτοματισμο ψαχνω!πρεπει να υλοποιειτε αυτο με καποια διαταξη απο χρονικα την οποια αν καποιος γνωριζει θα τον παρακαλουσα να μου την πει!ολα τα υπολοιπα περι ρελε ειναι γνωστα. 
3 προσπαθειες για εκκινηση
διακοπη αυτων των προσπαθειων εαν εκκινησει 
οσο για το logo ειναι και αυτο ενδιαφερον ομως το κοστος δεν αναιβενει πολυ συγκριτικα με αυτην την κατασκευη?υπαρχει καποιο site με πληροφοριες εκτο της siemens?

----------

